# Roberto Mancini - Allenatore Inter



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Cosa pensate di Roberto Mancini? Lo ritenete un grande allenatore o un mediocre?


----------



## 13-33 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Calciopoli e stato la sua fortuna!!!!
E il Montolivo de gli allenatori gode di buonissima stampa e incredibile...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Uno dei più fortunati e sopravvalutati al mondo.


----------



## Il Genio (27 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Calciopoli e stato la sua fortuna!!!!
> E il Montolivo de gli allenatori gode di buonissima stampa e incredibile...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Uno dei più fortunati e sopravvalutati al mondo.



L'ho sempre detto, prima che ritornasse all'inter. Tutti avevano paura dell'inter di Mancini, eccola qua. Speriamo di riprenderli.


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2016)

Non penso sia un allenatore scarso, ma di sicuro ci sta capendo nulla quest'anno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2016)

è bravo a farsi fare le squadre e a dare mentalità, tutto il resto è scarso


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (28 Gennaio 2016)

hai sbagliato a scrivere il titolo..dovevi scrivere selezionatore non allenatore.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Gennaio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa pensate di Roberto Mancini? Lo ritenete un grande allenatore o un mediocre?



un mediocre, è semplicemente un sopravalutato, non vale più di un mihajlovic... Le sue squadre non giocano un bel calcio e ha vinto tanto grazie a calciopoli per poi vivere di rendita...


----------



## Mou (28 Gennaio 2016)

Lo vedo meglio come selezionatore in una Nazionale che come allenatore di club.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2016)

come allenatore e' molto sopravvalutato


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Gennaio 2016)

Per la gioia di molti pare che Mancini abbia completamente perso il controllo dello spogliatoio
Il problema è simile a quello della Roma: la proprietà è lontana, a Roma comanda Sabatini, all'Inter si è dato tutto a Mancini, ma anche questo si è rivelato sbagliato


----------



## S T B (28 Gennaio 2016)

in Italia le 3 "grandi" sono allenate da tre allenatori scarsi. 
Solo che Allegri ha i giocatori, gli altri due no. Tutti e tre accettano i giocatori che la dirigenza sceglie o impone. La Juve però prende Dybala, Khedira, Pogba, le milanesi Montolivo o Jovetic.
Mancini però consiglia i giocatori. Non so se la società gli dice il budget o come funzioni, ma pare proprio che il ciuffo dica chi prendere. 
E' allarmante che nelle ultime ore abbia descritto Eder come quello che risolverà i problemi. Eder...


----------



## folletto (28 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Calciopoli e stato la sua fortuna!!!!
> E il Montolivo de gli allenatori gode di buonissima stampa e incredibile...



.


----------



## Carlo (28 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Calciopoli e stato la sua fortuna!!!!


Quello che gli ha dato molto lustro è l'aver vinto la premier league con il Mancester City. Quasi la prima vittoria di questa squadra (forse aveva vinto 40-50 anni prima).


----------



## .Nitro (28 Gennaio 2016)

Non ci capisce nulla


----------



## 13-33 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Quello che gli ha dato molto lustro è l'aver vinto la premier league con il Mancester City. Quasi la prima vittoria di questa squadra (forse aveva vinto 40-50 anni prima).


Aveva la squadra netamente piu forte come al l'Inter !!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2016)

"Mihajlovic sta facendo troppe battute, sta esagerando."

Permalosino il ciuffino.


----------



## Hammer (30 Gennaio 2016)

La sua sopravvalutazione sta venendo fuori sulla lunga distanza


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Mihajlovic sta facendo troppe battute, sta esagerando."
> 
> Permalosino il ciuffino.



Ma che vuole ?


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

quel idiota non si ricorda manco chi è stato ceduto..


----------



## wfiesso (31 Gennaio 2016)

lo vedo molto molto frustrato, le prestazioni della squadra e sopratutto le legnate prese con la juve l'hanno innervosito, sa che deve vincere a tutti i costi (probabilmente così sarà) e cerca di destabilizzare gli avversari (Sarri prima Miha ora)


----------



## prebozzio (31 Gennaio 2016)

Se non arriva almeno terzo è un fallimento.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Se non li porta in Champion saranno più finiti di noi..

Teorie sé fatto tanti di quei debiti questo anno che se non entra in Champion darà bancarotta.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se non arriva almeno terzo è un fallimento.



e allora fallimento sarà! per me abbiamo piu chance di arrivare terzi dell'inter..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

godoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
il bauscia perdenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2016)

E' andato negli spogliatoi prima per vedere Jovetic nudo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Gennaio 2016)

Guardate questo esempio di moralità cos'ha combinato...


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

mancini è falso e ipocrita come nessuno nel calcio...e lo hanno capito anche i suoi giocatori..
finalmente ora si vede per quello che è: Il RE degli sopravvalutati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahah bella figura Roberta !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guardate questo esempio di moralità cos'ha combinato...



up


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Gennaio 2016)

e tanti saluti al più grande sopravvalutato della serie a


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guardate questo esempio di moralità cos'ha combinato...



Eh ma il dito gli piace!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guardate questo esempio di moralità cos'ha combinato...



No, lui qui sta chiedendo che qualcuno gli metta quello da qualche parte...


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ha definitivamente perso di mano la situazione. La gestione di Icardi in questa stagione è a dir poco ridicola.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini sta rosicando in maniera incredibile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guardate questo esempio di moralità cos'ha combinato...



*Su Premium la Calcagno gli mostra l'immagine e Mancini va su tutte le furie: "Si, e allora? Lo ammetto l'ho fatto perché 8 persone non dovevano stare dove stavano e mi hanno offeso. Allora vuoi la polemica?". A quel punto la conduttrice, piuttosto imbarazzata, lo saluta e il tecnico togliendosi l'auricolare: "E che cag..."





*


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mancini sta rosicando in maniera incredibile.



Godo


----------



## Ma che ooh (31 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ha definitivamente perso di mano la situazione. La gestione di Icardi in questa stagione è a dir poco ridicola.


Mancioglio ha perso completamente la testa, e sta rosicando come mai .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Su Premium la Calcagno gli mostra l'immagine e Mancini va su tutte le furie: "Si, e allora? Lo ammetto l'ho fatto perché 8 persone non dovevano stare dove stavano e mi hanno offeso. Allora vuoi la polemica?". A quel punto la conduttrice, piuttosto imbarazzata, lo saluta e il tecnico togliendosi l'auricolare: "Ma vai a cag..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sessista!!! Misogino!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Su Premium la Calcagno gli mostra l'immagine e Mancini va su tutte le furie: "Si, e allora? Lo ammetto l'ho fatto perché 8 persone non dovevano stare dove stavano e mi hanno offeso. Allora vuoi la polemica?". A quel punto la conduttrice, piuttosto imbarazzata, lo saluta e il tecnico togliendosi l'auricolare: "E che cag..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uomo piccolo piccolo, proprio come la società per cui lavora.


----------



## diavolo (31 Gennaio 2016)

Un signore...


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Gennaio 2016)

mancava solo che sbattesse i tacchi per terra.....che figura...non puoi prendertela con una donna ....ma che maschio sei ...

opsssssssssssss.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Gennaio 2016)

*Mancini alla Rai continua nella sua polemica: "Per noi esiste un regolamento a parte, veniamo ammoniti appena i nostri toccano gli avversari. Alcune situazioni andavano valutate diversamente. Gli arbitri devono smetterla! Sono nervoso perché quando torni in Italia e vedi arbitrare così ti arrabbi, non è giusto che per noi ci sia un regolamento diverso"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Un signore...



Il tuo è l'avatar del SECOLO!!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mancini alla Rai continua nella sua polemica: "Per noi esiste un regolamento a parte, veniamo ammoniti appena i nostri toccano gli avversari. Alcune situazioni andavano valutate diversamente. Gli arbitri devono smetterla! Sono nervoso perché quando torni in Italia e vedi arbitrare così ti arrabbi, non è giusto che per noi ci sia un regolamento diverso"*



Ma tornatene da dove sei venuto, che per il calcio italiano sei solo una vergogna.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2016)

Murillo ha finito la partita senza cartellini, penso basti questo


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2016)

Un vero mediocre


----------



## Jaqen (1 Febbraio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Murillo ha finito la partita senza cartellini, penso basti questo



E Miranda per il fallo su Kuco e su Bacca è il miglior difensore al mondo. Ovviamente, anche lui senza cartellini


----------



## de sica (1 Febbraio 2016)

Che goduria ragazzi!! [MENTION=2250]Cuginastro[/MENTION] , ma ando stai??


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Febbraio 2016)

Liberate cuginastro vi prego!!!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mancini alla Rai continua nella sua polemica: "Per noi esiste un regolamento a parte, veniamo ammoniti appena i nostri toccano gli avversari. Alcune situazioni andavano valutate diversamente. Gli arbitri devono smetterla! Sono nervoso perché quando torni in Italia e vedi arbitrare così ti arrabbi, non è giusto che per noi ci sia un regolamento diverso"*




assurdo, ma di cosa parla?? che frignone maleducato


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2016)

ridicolo


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2016)

piangi piangi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Su Premium la Calcagno gli mostra l'immagine e Mancini va su tutte le furie: "Si, e allora? Lo ammetto l'ho fatto perché 8 persone non dovevano stare dove stavano e mi hanno offeso. Allora vuoi la polemica?". A quel punto la conduttrice, piuttosto imbarazzata, lo saluta e il tecnico togliendosi l'auricolare: "E che cag..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mancini è stato maleducato ma anche in Rai (e presumo pure su Sky) hanno insistito su questo gesto...
Ripeto quello che dissi per Sarri: ci sta che in un momento di estremo nervosismo e tensione uno perda le staffe, alla fine non ha fatto del male a nessuno, e di certo chissà cosa gli stavano urlando i tifosi..
L'unico problema è che adesso spero il Mancio se ne ricordi bene prima di criticare i colleghi...senza la polemica con Sarri oggi probabilmente nessuno avrebbe dato peso eccessivo a questo gesto..


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Febbraio 2016)

Eccolo che torna fuori, strisciando, lasciandosi alle spalle le fogne che ha chiamato casa, che chiama casa da sempre. Eccolo, sorta di vermilinguo ideologico, concetto corrotto e fetente: lo stile interista. Non saper vincere, non saper perdere, ma perdere comunque, sempre e comunque, dentro e fuori, per sempre. Siete esseri inferiori, voi e la vostra squadraccia, siete solo una pallida ombra del Milan, il riflesso opaco della tavola di porcellana del water quando noi facciamo per sederci e svuotarci: siete l'inter, eterni balbuzienti del calcio. 

E mancini è, giustamente, il loro re, seduto su un trono di polvere e marciume, ad agitare uno scettro di sentenze amiche, furti e vittorie mai veramente tali. Potete tornare nelle fogne.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Febbraio 2016)

Parliamone un secondo .. per me è un allenatore IPER sopravvalutato.. ha sempre vinto quando o era da solo ( post calciopoli ) oppure quando aveva squadroni che avrebbero vinto anche allenati da Ciccio Graziani . 

Anche ieri , ennesima formazione cambiata e ennesimi giocatori buttati dentro dopo 3 mesi in panchina... ma come può pensare che abbiamo l'atteggiamento giusto e il giusto affiatamento con i compagni ? 
Poi scusate ma io non mi spiego come sia possibile non far giocare IcardiNara ...


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamone un secondo .. per me è un allenatore IPER sopravvalutato.. ha sempre vinto quando o era da solo ( post calciopoli ) oppure quando aveva squadroni che avrebbero vinto anche allenati da Ciccio Graziani .
> 
> Anche ieri , ennesima formazione cambiata e ennesimi giocatori buttati dentro dopo 3 mesi in panchina... ma come può pensare che abbiamo l'atteggiamento giusto e il giusto affiatamento con i compagni ?
> Poi scusate ma io non mi spiego come sia possibile non far giocare IcardiNara ...



Allenatore mediocrissimo!!! Quando ha vinto qualcosa, aveva sempre la rosa migliore di due spanne rispetto agli altri. Sopratutto all'Inter non aveva praticamente avversarsi ed era quasi riuscito a perderlo ugualmente (il secondo) .


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mancini alla Rai continua nella sua polemica: "Per noi esiste un regolamento a parte, veniamo ammoniti appena i nostri toccano gli avversari. Alcune situazioni andavano valutate diversamente. Gli arbitri devono smetterla! Sono nervoso perché quando torni in Italia e vedi arbitrare così ti arrabbi, non è giusto che per noi ci sia un regolamento diverso"*



Ma è pazzo? Ma cosa sta dicendo? Ha fatto una figura eticamente OSCENA ieri e parla anche degli arbitri?

Dai che sta perdendo completamente il controllo


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma è pazzo? Ma cosa sta dicendo? Ha fatto una figura eticamente OSCENA ieri e parla anche degli arbitri?
> 
> Dai che sta perdendo completamente il controllo



Se i giornalisti ci fan il favore di massacrarlo come han fatto con Miha, questo esplode del tutto.


----------



## folletto (1 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Parliamone un secondo .. per me è un allenatore IPER sopravvalutato.. ha sempre vinto quando o era da solo ( post calciopoli ) oppure quando aveva squadroni che avrebbero vinto anche allenati da Ciccio Graziani .
> 
> Anche ieri , ennesima formazione cambiata e ennesimi giocatori buttati dentro dopo 3 mesi in panchina... ma come può pensare che abbiamo l'atteggiamento giusto e il giusto affiatamento con i compagni ?
> Poi scusate ma io non mi spiego come sia possibile non far giocare IcardiNara ...



Quotone, l'ho sempre detto, ha vinto un campionato con un Manchester City stratosferico all'ultima giornata grazie al decerebrato che ora pascola in campo con la maglia rossonera.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (1 Febbraio 2016)

Mi sembra un allenatore non allenatore. Mi spiego, fa tanti troppi acquisti per mettere i giocatori a giocare. Non sa allenare ma se in campo metti Silva, Aguero, Icardi, Jivetic, Ljaic, Ibra, Vieira, Veron e blablabla, pur senza schemi(come si sta vedendo), i risultati in un modo o nell'altro arrivano


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2016)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un allenatore non allenatore. Mi spiego, fa tanti troppi acquisti per mettere i giocatori a giocare. Non sa allenare ma se in campo metti Silva, Aguero, Icardi, Jivetic, Ljaic, Ibra, Vieira, Veron e blablabla, pur senza schemi(come si sta vedendo), i risultati in un modo o nell'altro arrivano



Ma oltre a essere una capra tatticamente non riesce manco a gestirli. Già si sentiva dello spogliatoio spaccato quando ancora andavano bene.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mancini è stato maleducato ma anche in Rai (e presumo pure su Sky) hanno insistito su questo gesto...
> Ripeto quello che dissi per Sarri: ci sta che in un momento di estremo nervosismo e tensione uno perda le staffe, alla fine non ha fatto del male a nessuno, e di certo chissà cosa gli stavano urlando i tifosi..
> L'unico problema è che adesso spero il Mancio se ne ricordi bene prima di criticare i colleghi...*senza la polemica con Sarri oggi probabilmente nessuno avrebbe dato peso eccessivo a questo gesto..*



il tuo discorso è perfetto, sopratutto l'ultima parte, ha voluto ergersi come paladino della giustizia, e *2 settimane dopo* la sceneggiata contro Sarri combina sta scemenza... chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta... ora 2-3 gg di squalifica anche a lui come per Sarri e tutti felici


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (1 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma oltre a essere una capra tatticamente non riesce manco a gestirli. Già si sentiva dello spogliatoio spaccato quando ancora andavano bene.



Perchè è permaloso e "intoccabile". Dovunque è andato ha litigato coi giocatori. Se c'è crisi lui non la regge e sclera


----------



## patriots88 (1 Febbraio 2016)

fallimento tecnico e pure da manager

vogliamo parlare della 15ina di giocatori che ha preteso gli venissero presi in due sessioni di mercato per poi accantonarli dopo pochi mesi?

che ridicolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2016)

Avrà dormito stanotte poverino?


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2016)

Questo qui se non va in coppa campioni si dimette e ve lo dico, con tutti i soldi che ha fatto sganciare a Thoir gli lascia un buco di bilancio spaventoso.


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2016)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un allenatore non allenatore. Mi spiego, fa tanti troppi acquisti per mettere i giocatori a giocare. Non sa allenare ma se in campo metti Silva, Aguero, Icardi, Jivetic, Ljaic, Ibra, Vieira, Veron e blablabla, pur senza schemi(come si sta vedendo), i risultati in un modo o nell'altro arrivano



Tutta la sua carriera si è basata su questo. All'Inter aveva chiunque in campo grazie alla voragine postcalciopoli. Al City non parliamone. In Turchia l'hanno cacciato. Quest'anno, vediamo...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Le conferenze stampa di quest' "uomo".


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ribadisco la mia idea , allenatore IPER sopravvalutato .. ennesima formazione sbagliata ennesima campagna acquisti fatta di soli attaccanti e ieri ha dimostrato di aver anche poche pochissime balls contro la Giuve .

io non capisco come facciate a difenderlo , con una rosa nettamente migliore a quella dei nostri scappati di casa finirà dietro come dico da 5 mesi .


----------



## The Ripper (29 Febbraio 2016)

Mancini è un perdente ragazzi.
Molti qui lo elogiano, ma che ha fatto in carriera? Ha vinto scudetti in un momento in cui la Serie A aveva UNA grande squadra, l'Inter, e basta!
Vogliamo parlare delle figuracce raccolte in Europa? Al City per voi ha fatto bene?
Dai su... Un mediocre come tanti altri sopravvalutati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Mancini è di una pochezza imbarazzante..oltretutto presuntuoso come pochi..
Secondo me l'Inter faceva meglio a tenersi Mazzarri..


----------



## pazzomania (29 Febbraio 2016)

Mancini non è nulla di che come allenatore, quando ha vinto lo ha fatto per semplice legge delle probabilità e con squadroni in mano.


----------



## juventino (29 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho mai pensato che fosse un top, ma lo ritenevo quantomeno un buon allenatore perché in carriera qualcosa di buono lo ha fatto. Invece no, questa stagione sta mostrando il suo vero valore: senza una rosa di livello alto è meno di zero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ieri non si è presentato davanti ai microfoni perchè ha "perso la voce e aveva la febbre". Povera Robertina, qualcuno ha notizie delle sue condizioni di salute?


----------



## koti (29 Febbraio 2016)

Per me non è mediocre ma proprio scarsissimo.


----------



## Hammer (29 Febbraio 2016)

Continua a cambiare modulo e giocatori, dopo averne comprati una quindicina. Ieri ad un certo punto c'era una formazione di soli giocatori comprati da lui. Lasciamo perdere quelli scartati a priori. Sembrava Inzaghi, continua a raffazzonare formazioni senza un criterio logico

Nonostante la pochezza di Mancini, i punti fatti per caso a inizio stagione pesano come macigni sullla classifica


----------



## Aron (29 Febbraio 2016)

Penso sia eccessivo considerarlo mediocre o sopravvalutato. Anche perchè nessuno l'ha paragonato ai grandi del passato e del presente.

E' la persona sbagliata al posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato.
Lui vuole la Premier, non gliene frega nulla della Serie A. Forse nemmeno Mancini medesimo si sarebbe aspettato di avere tutta questa nostalgia per il campionato inglese.


----------



## Jino (29 Febbraio 2016)

Inetto. Da quando hanno venduto kulovic si vede quanto valgono. C'è poi da dure che Mancini da buon permalosone ha seri problemi nel rapportarsi con tanti giocatori, ha fatto fuori un bel talento come Jovetic ad esempio, con lui qualche punto in più ce l'avrebbero.


----------



## Hammer (29 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Lui vuole la Premier*, non gliene frega nulla della Serie A. Forse nemmeno Mancini medesimo si sarebbe aspettato di avere tutta questa nostalgia per il campionato inglese.



Può anche essere, ma dove lo mandiamo? I posti delle grandi sono tutti occupati. Nelle mediopiccole non può farsi fare i mercati da 100M


----------



## mr.wolf (29 Febbraio 2016)

è peggio come uomo che come allenatore, il tentativo di far passare Sarri per un mostro e il non presentarsi quando perde lo fanno entrare senza dubbio nella sezione "n'omme 'e niente"


----------



## Dany20 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ma quanto è ridicolo? Oltre a essere un allenatore scarso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mancini è un perdente ragazzi.
> Molti qui lo elogiano, ma che ha fatto in carriera? Ha vinto scudetti in un momento in cui la Serie A aveva UNA grande squadra, l'Inter, e basta!
> Vogliamo parlare delle figuracce raccolte in Europa? Al City per voi ha fatto bene?
> Dai su... Un mediocre come tanti altri sopravvalutati.


Il tanto preso in giro Manuel Pellegrini , il city lo ha portato fra le prime 8 d'europa, con Mancini piavano sveglie a destra e a manca perfino dall'Ajax


----------



## folletto (1 Marzo 2016)

Un viziato che si fa comprare millemila giocatori e continua a lamentarsi per qualsiasi cosa oltre ad essere un allenatore scarsissimo. Facesse come Sinisa che lavora in silenzio con gli uomini contati di sicuro la sua squadra andrebbe meglio. Grande calciatore pessimo allenatore / manager, che vive di risultati ottenuti giocando contro nessuno o quasi.


----------

